# My Heated Bowld In my Insulated Chicken Coop



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Imagine -43 degrees here last month...

Its crazy... but im prepared  with my insulated and heated chicken coop.

see: *My Heated Bowl to keep my fresh water.*

welcome aboard:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I'm stuck with the old ways ... Empty water bucket each night and fill the next morning, then check a few times a day. (power to the chicken house is not in the my plans)

But to each their own. 

Nice looking flock.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have used that exact heated bowl, worked better for me with something above it so the chickens don't perch on the ledge and do their business. Typically though we just put in water once a day and the chickens figure it out. I have had mixed results with insulated coops as well, hardy breeds seem to handle -40 fine in an uninsulated coop as long as it isn't drafty, with the insulated coops we found ventilation to be very important even in the coldest weather.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

not from personal experience, but I heard years ago that hens lay eggs better with heated water in cold weather, anyone have any experience with this??


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> not from personal experience, but I heard years ago that hens lay eggs better with heated water in cold weather, anyone have any experience with this??


It would expect that there is some truth in that, at least in extreme cold, probably save some feed too. We don't expect much from the hens during the coldest months and don't really do any of the things that encourage them to lay more. Kind of a nice lull for us and them.


----------

